# 1TB Hard drive talk



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Ok which one would you opt for?

This:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152102

Or:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136317

Possibly:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148433

Or a RAID 0 with 2x 320GB WD Caviar Blue?
These specifically:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136098


----------



## wiak (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152185&Tpk=Samsung F3 1TB

that one you fool 
quiet, cheap, fast (way faster than Caviar Green! for the same price) and you will love it


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

It's more expensive than what you had listed, but the WD Caviar Black is an amazing drive at all sizes (500GB and up).  Definitely do not go with the Caviar Green, it runs at 5400RPM IIRC in order to lower power consumption (but it also drastically lowers performance)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Aslong as its 7200rpm and the capacity you want go for what ever is cheapest.

They all come with warrantys anyway


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

@panther

That's my thinking also. Hence why I chose the parts in the OP.

@wiak

LOL... I needed a good laugh this morning. 

@[Ion]

I don't think slight performance loss would matter much to me anyways. I've been using IDE drives for quite a while.

So an F3 or a WD Black? No comments on the proposed RAID array?


----------



## MRCL (Nov 16, 2009)

I love the F1, and the F3 is even better they say. Caviar Series are great, I have an ancient Caviar drive from the early 90s, its still functional (or it was till I modified it to be decoration lol).

So yeah, either the F3 or a Caviar Black. Whichever you feel like.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks MCRL.

Something I forgot to mention is that it will be replacing the current drive setup. Both drives will go in the wife's rig.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Why consider the WD Green, but not the Barracuda LP for $5 less?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Link me please. I'm an avid "free ship" shopper.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148411

$80 and Free Shipping.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm happy with my Caviar Blue, it runs cool, quiet, and is reasonably fast.  The only reason I would opt away from your proposed RAID array is I am paranoid about striped arrays because I've lost far too many drives in the past.  I have this Caviar Blue.  If you do decide to go for a RAID array, I would suggest either RAID 1 (redundancy) or RAID 5 (3 drives, capacity of 2 and redundancy).  However, that being said, for the price of 3 drives for RAID 5 you could pick up a pair of bigger drives for RAID1


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

@tekie
Yeah I see that now. Think I might go with that just due to being cheaper.

@[Ion]
Good point. Although I have never had a drive fail on me **knocks on wood**


Now another quick question, I am seeing the Barracuda LP has 32MB cache. Wouldn't that overthrow everything performance wise versus a 7200rpm with less cache? Sorry for so many questions, I haven't had to hard drive shop in a *LONG *time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know how the cache affects performance, I know more is better.  I do know that my LP drives are great performers for being only 5900RPM. And because they are 5900RPM they are quiet, consume less power, and run very cool.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

I really prefer the blacks over spinpoint. Newegg ships bare drives which annoys me but i make due becasue Frys and Microcenter never seem to have the retail boxes (in store) whenever I need more!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

You are buying bare drive, that is why they are cheaper, there are a few retail drives available on newegg though if you look, not a great selection though.

There isn't really anything that comes with the retail drive that you should need, the motherboard comes with SATA cables, and the case comes with the screws...


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> You are buying bare drive, that is why they are cheaper, there are a few retail drives available on newegg though if you look, not a great selection though.
> 
> There isn't really anything that comes with the retail drive that you should need, the motherboard comes with SATA cables, and the case comes with the screws...



The few bare drives I’ve received from Newegg I’ve had to RMA…I just haven’t had a good experienced with non boxed drives. It’s not really a matter of things that come with them.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 16, 2009)

Every HDD I've ever bought has been OEM style.

Never had a problem : ]

Guess you've just had some crappy luck lemode : [


----------



## FatForester (Nov 16, 2009)

What are you using the drive for? If it's for storage purposes I'd get a Green drive, or one that is in the 5k range for spindle speed. If you're going for performance I would look at the Samsung F3 or Seagate 7200.12 drives. Both are made using 500GB platters so they'll be faster, quieter, and mroe efficient than the WD Black or Samsung F1 drives (which use 333GB platter designs). If I were you I'd go for the F3 or 7200.12. I know I've had my eye on one of those for a while now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Like I said, it will be replacing my current drive setup + be used for storage also. Previously mentioned, performance is not a necessity so I'm still leaning towards the Barracuda LP.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2009)

IDK if this helps Jr, but maybe you can get owners of the other drives to offer up a similar image.

My spinpoint, pretty new with OS and a few programs....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 16, 2009)

I own a pair of Samsung Spinpoint F1 hard disks in RAID 1 and they have been working great for 3 months. Bought them off Newegg, and they came in plastic clamshell cases with mounting screws and a little leaflet, and the cases were packed in bubble wrap. 

Lemme see if I can get HD Tach real quick.


----------



## lemode (Nov 16, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Every HDD I've ever bought has been OEM style.
> 
> Never had a problem : ]
> 
> Guess you've just had some crappy luck lemode : [



eh i'm used to it. i wish i could RMA my wife but her manufactures don't want her back...ever...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 16, 2009)

lemode said:


> eh i'm used to it. i wish i could RMA my wife but her manufactures don't want her back...ever...



Ha PWNT! Someone should sig quote that!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 16, 2009)

Raid 1 Samsung F1 1TB:


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Like I said, it will be replacing my current drive setup + be used for storage also. Previously mentioned, performance is not a necessity so I'm still leaning towards the Barracuda LP.



Going with the cheaper LP drive should do perfectly.  I'd partition it though, to give even better performance.  If you give about a third of the drive as your main OS and Program partition, then use the rest for storage, you should have some really good seek times and read speed on the OS partition.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the screenshots guys.


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 16, 2009)

I wouldnt go with the seagates.... I dont care for em.


----------

